# Problema en Modem TELMEX



## jaimepsantos (Oct 25, 2010)

Que tal, saludos foro, gracias por su atencion, quisiera saber si alguno de ustedes tienen el modem de telmex y quiero ingresar a el para cambiar su configuracion pero cundo escribo su direccion ip en el explorador esto es lo que me sale

Ya intente ponerle lo que ahi viene en Nobre de usuario Administrator y en la contraseña la clave WEP, pero igual no deja, saludos gracias.

Es como este por si sirve de algo, igual gracias.


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 25, 2010)

le colocaste wep o wepkey?


----------



## Elvic (Oct 25, 2010)

Da un  reset al modem tiene un botón oculto presionado por unos cuantos segundos hasta que haga el reset.

si no puedes intentar con nombre de usuario: admin y en la contraseña igual admin (ó con mayúsculas) "-a veces funciona-"

suerte


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 25, 2010)

ese no es el del d-link? revisa bien de todas maneras deberias de tener un manual de configuracion si no llama a soporte o el que te lo vendio...saludosss


----------



## jaimepsantos (Oct 25, 2010)

reyvilla dijo:


> le colocaste wep o wepkey?



Si gracais, pero es la misma para las dos de igual manera no funciono, tambien cale el de admin y admin, y no funciono u.u


----------



## lubeck (Oct 26, 2010)

mmm.. 
mas o menos es como te comentaron... lo reseteas lo mas seguro es que se haya cambiado la configuracion por error si estaba trabajando...
pones la ip local o HOME...
si te aparece eso de nuevo debes llamar a Telmex para que te proporcione  el usuario y la clave....
generalmente es TMX12893812 donde los numeros son tu telefono donde esta el problema es la contraseña eso se da de alta cuando dan de alta la cuenta....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2010)

Bajate el software , con el cual se accede sin password .


USER : Telnet 










Saludos !


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 26, 2010)

*No le haga el reset*. Si lo resetea tambien desconfigura los parametros de la conexion y al final tendra que llamar al servico al cliente de telmex, para que le indiquen como configurarlo.
Ese nombre de usuario y clave lo establecen en la empresa y debe estar anotado en la caja del modem. Sino tiene la caja entonces *llame al servicio al cliente de la empresa, les dice que su modem no da acceso al internet y ellos le daran esos datos e instrucciones para configurarlo.*


----------



## lubeck (Oct 26, 2010)

> No le haga el reset.




yo lo reseteo para cambiar de IP cada que veo peliculas en  peliculas 21.com llevo como un año haciendolo... sera que no es igual con ese???...

*EDITO*
y si llamas a Telmex lo primero que te dicen es Resetee su modem... 
no sera la misma compañia???


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 26, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> . . . lo primero que te dicen es Resetee su modem . . .



Esta bien resetealo, lo que usted no sabe es que la red wifi  sera "open source".


----------



## lubeck (Oct 26, 2010)

mmm... no entendi...  
pero tampoco se como se va a viajar en el tiempo


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 26, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> mmm... no entendi...   . . .



   Eres un dependiente de Win*O**.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Oct 26, 2010)

Gracias, pero lo de resetearlo no creo que sea lo ideal , lo mejor para darle un reset, es por software es en entrar al simbolo del sistema por ejecutar, cmd, ahi ipconfig/release, con eso borramos la configuracion para retomarla le ponemos el comando ipconfig/renew, nos da una ip nueva y nos da todos lo servicios de red de nuevo, .
Igual es que vi como manejar el modem, era de liskys en una red lan, pero lo mejor sera hablarles a estos individuos, .


----------



## lubeck (Oct 26, 2010)

> Eres un dependiente de Win*O**



sigo sin entender...

Pero si... podría decirse que si, como lo soy de los malos gobiernos...
la verdad es que no llego a entender porque todos los que usan linux se limitan al poco sofware que existe o terminan instalando el win noseque para usar los de windows, por otro lado tampoco entiendo la ventaja del código abierto si la verdad me da flojera hacer códigos de programas que no existen mucha mas flojera modificar o copiar  lo que ya hay, ademas de que jamas  he necesitado pagar una licencia de nada y vaya que he usado software desde el msdos 1,0 en todisimas sus categorías presentaciones sabores y colores... el que encuentre y me gusta es mio totalmente gratis...

de echo instale linux en una de mis maquinas y solo me ocupa espacio, pero por flojera no lo he quitado, y tengo la esperanza de que algún día llegue a haber la misma cantidad de software y soporte para linux como los hay para windows.... en fiin cada quien mata sus pulgas como mejor le parezca... no crees???? 
un detalle que se me hizo simpatico... cambie a linux y lo primero fue pedir una recomendacion de algo parecido al visual studio y me recomendaro el gamba  a años luz de llegar a ser remotamente lo mismo...

pd.. odio estas caritas


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 26, 2010)

Mandrake dijo:


> . . . la red wifi  sera "open source".



Lubeck, si le das reset: no solamente toma la configuracion de fabrica el dispositivo, tambien la red wifi y esta sera una red gratuita (open source) para sus vecinos.

Lo digo porque una vez intente abrirle el puerto para el ares, le di reset y los vecinos tuvieron wifi gratis por unas semanas, hasta que me di cuenta.


----------



## Ramon-DC (Oct 26, 2010)

los datos son universales en los modem Thompson

Usuario: TELMEX (si asi TELMEX)
Contraseña: Tu clave wep

saludos.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Oct 27, 2010)

Gracias ramon dc funciono tal como dijiste ya pude ingresar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2010)

*Las esposas tienen razón cuando dicen:*[/SIZE]*--" ¡ Vos no me escuchás !"  *[/SIZE]*Te lo puse en el mensaje número 7* 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> USER : Telnet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramon-DC (Oct 27, 2010)

jaimepsantos dijo:


> Gracias ramon dc funciono tal como dijiste ya pude ingresar



De nada men para eso estamos 

Saludos


----------

